# Townsend Tennessee



## stig (Sep 13, 2005)

I will be around Townsend Tennessee in early May. Are there any good road riding loops in that area? Is Mountain biking a better option?

Thanks!


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

If you can avoid peak traffic, you can ride into the national park and go to Cades Cove and/or ride the River Road toward the Laurel Falls trailhead.

The Foothills Parkway is nice if you want a little more climbing.

The Foothill Striders in nearby Maryville has some rides and cue sheets at their web site.

Here's a fairly scenic route I mapped that is just a few miles from Townsend. If you search the site there are several more routes around there.


----------



## stig (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

In early May, you can still ride during the week without the summer trafic nightmares that occur once school is out for summer. One of the prettiest rides on the planet is from Townsend into the Nat park, go left at the "Y", and follow the Little River Road as it winds along the beautiful little river for approx 10 miles. This is a classic trout steram if there ever was one. Constant cascades and mild whitewater along with shady banks and lots of mountain laurel. At about the 11 mile mark from the "Y", you will come to the cutoff for elkmont campground. You can ride up to, and thru the campground, and then back down the little river road for about a 25 mile ride, or you can go staight on up the Little River Road towards Gatlinburg. You'll climb about 2 miles to Fighting Creek Gap, then have a 4 mile downhill into Gatlinburg. From Townsend to Gat. and back is about 40 miles. I would advise doing it in the morning to avoid any traffic if possible. Gatlinburg is a tourist trap, so avoid it like the plauge. This may not be a loop ride, but once you go up the little river road, trust me, you won;t mind seeing it in reverse. You can also make a loop by going thru Gatlinburg, thru Pigeon forge and left on Wears Valley Road. This road will take you back to Townsend, for a 55 mile loop. From the start of Gatlinburg thru Pigeon Forge is all one big Tourist trap, so you'll have to endure about 20 miles of t shirt shop/minature golf/ billboard hell, but Wears Valley is a nice road, especailly once you get out of the Pigeon Forge traffic.But again, the out and back of the Little River Road is the better option than the loop.I used to live an hour from there and would drive down every weekend to ride that road. But I always planned it for first thing in the morning, to avoid the traffic. Good luck!


----------



## stig (Sep 13, 2005)

That sounds like a great ride. Thanks for the tip!


----------

